# Maybe a dumb question about foiling and temp probes



## dom (Jun 29, 2009)

I am planning to try the pulled pork recipe that is stickied in this forum this weekend.  

How are you taking the temperature of the meat while it is foiled?  Does the foil interefere with the metal probe?  Do you keep a section unfoiled so that the probe won't touch the metal foil?  

Thanks!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 29, 2009)

Pretty sure it's only the tip that reads the temp...


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 29, 2009)

Leave the probe in the meat right where you put it to begin with.  The probes usually only use about a quarter (if that) of their length to read the temperature.   You can wrap the butt tightly without worrying about interfering with the probe.


----------



## meatball (Jun 29, 2009)

I just wrap the foil around the probe, even if it's touching. As far as I know the foil doesn't interfere with the metal probe, but I could be wrong. I never even thought about this - great question! But, it's never caused me any issues to just wrap the foil around the probe.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 29, 2009)

What he said.  Its only the tip that is measuring the temps. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 29, 2009)

Depends on the thermo, if it's an anolog (round face w/numbers and a red needle) I just poke it through the foil and into the meat.

If you are using a digital thermo, fold the foil back insert the probe into the meat and then foil the foil round the thermo to get a decent seal, then turn the thermo on.  DO NOT turn the thermo on and the poke it through the foil.  It will short out the thermo-my daughter did this to a really nice $30.00 digital thermo that you could actually calibrate.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 29, 2009)

[DO NOT turn the thermo on and the poke it through the foil. It will short out the thermo-my daughter did this to a really nice $30.00 digital thermo that you could actually calibrate.[/quote]

My Mavericks have been pushed through foil on every smoke except ribs.  I have not shorted them out but will not take any chances and will wrap around them now.  Thanks for he info.


----------



## gnubee (Jun 29, 2009)

One member gave me this tip:

Foil the probe wire from where it enters the smoker right up to the start of the probe. This keeps it from becoming all greased up and thus makes cleaning it easier.


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesterday I was having trouble with my probe. I ended up sticking it in the meat at a 90* angle going up. Even though the tip reads the temp, the thermo kept quickly creeping up to the dome temerature. I found a way to make it work okay stuck in sideways, and that didn't happen any longer. I figure the heat propagated down the metal to the tip. I wasn't  near the bone, so that's out of the picture.

As others said, I just wrap tightly where the probe exits the meat so that my mop/steam won't come out there.


----------



## rickw (Jun 29, 2009)

__________________
Dutch 

 I've been poking the digital probe through the foil for a couple of years now with no ill effects never thinking of this. I'll be, ya learn something new every day.

 Thanks Dutch


----------



## billbo (Jun 30, 2009)

Same here Rick but I guess I will end that practice. Thanks for the heads up there Dutch!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2009)

I too used to push the probes of my Mavrick through the foil while the unit was turned on. 

When I called the supplier of that really nice calibratable digital thermo about returning it for a replacement, they had of list of questions they asked me to rule out if the thermo or the user was defective 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. When I told them that my daughter had pushed the probe through the foil while it was turned on, they told me that inserting an active (turned on) thermo through foil caused it to short out. I never bothered to replace it since I found another source on ebay for digital thermos. The ones I use now are about 7-8 inches long. I figure at a buck a piece, I'm not out a lot if goes south on me.

*Digital Cooking Meat BBQ Food Probe Kitchen Thermometer*


----------



## target (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw those too Dutch  how are they?  I bet worth the price but how would you rate them on accuracy?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope it won't hurt it at all. just foil it and re-stick the probe back in.


----------

